# lost 11 year old WSS. Hindhead



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Reggie is a Welsh Springer Spaniel, red/white woolly coat, 11 years old, neutered male. Brown leather collar, with tag. Microchipped. Badly frightened by the thunder overnight Thursday/Friday 3rd/4th November and leapt the garden fence. Lost from edge of Ludshott Common, Grayshott, Hindhead.

Please report any sightings to:

01428 605592 or 07855 916963 or 07855 916863


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

he's sadly still missing.


----------

